# Do you ever clean your computer?



## Mike (Jul 1, 2014)

A lot of computer problems start with a dirty computer.

You should clean inside often, this will save you money
in the long term. The build up of dirt causes overheating.

It is easy to open a computer, usually only requiring two
screws to be removed, then slide it off. Make sure that
you have unplugged it from the electricity before you
begin.

If you do decide to do this, mark cables that you unplug
from fans, these are the only things that you will need
to remove. You will probably find that the cables will
only reach the fan that you have removed.

Use a clean dry half inch paint brush and a vacuum
cleaner, but don't touch anything with the vacuum.

Here are some examples of a dirty computer.


*Main and CPU Fans Removed*


*Main Power Supply*



*Inside Power Supply*


----------



## Fern (Jul 1, 2014)

After seeing those pics, I'll be cleaning mine on a regular basis.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 1, 2014)

I use compressed air in a can. fans are important. if they get dirty air flow slows and CPU's and power supply's heat up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

We've cleaned ours before with a small vacuum and canned air.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 2, 2014)

I use that canned air its great .. best to be safe than sorry and clean it on a regular basis..


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2014)

No cleaning here;   just wipe the screen when needed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2014)

I miss the relative ease of cleaning a desktop. Now that I'm a laptop user it's a LOT harder to just open the case, everything is more fragile and it's a lot easier to mess things up.

Be careful of static build-up when you vacuum or even use a brush - wear an anti-static wrist-strap if possible.


----------



## Lon (Jul 2, 2014)

I hose it down on a regular basis.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 23, 2014)

You can do that to a desktop (Tower), but not a laptop. I clean ours around twice a year. Just opened up Tower last week and sprayer her down. When you said the word "clean" I thought you meant more of the anti-virus and defrag thing..........of which I also do every Monday AM. Yes, wife and I are sort of "techie" when it comes to our computers. Saves us money, that's for sure.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't doubt they need to be clean, but here is another view point.

I asked my nephew who works for Timewarner/Roadrunner and has about 10 computers in his home.  He laughed and said he never cleans his and he even leaves the covers off occasionally for months and they don't get dirty.

I don't usually keep my PCs very long.  I buy every new OS that comes out until W8 and I give my old PC away.   I have enjoyed them  all since 98 except ME.  I even liked Vista.  Windows 7 was the most frustrating one to learn because of all the changes, but it is now my favorite OS.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2017)

Noticed this thread, to add in my '2 cents'-  my previous desktop was always shutting itself off, no matter how often I cleaned it with canned air.  I found the fan inside had thick layers of what looked like dirty cotton, plus chunks of it on top of the layers.  Removed it all with tweezers and cotton swabs, and it worked fine.  So canned air itself isn't enough.  
(Well, it worked until the power button decided to start acting up-  wasn't able to fix it.)

I don't have that option with this desktop, because it doesn't open.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lon said:


> I hose it down on a regular basis.



I take mine with me through the car wash strapped on the roof.  Cleaner than a whistle.

From experience.  One thing you should never do.  Take the keys off the keyboard to clean them.  There is a special pad under those keys that makes connections. 

Just vacuum and wipe the tops of the keys.  I was lucky.  The replacement keyboard was only $10.00.


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

I probably need to. There are some spots on my screen from where I've sneezed.


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 30, 2017)

Over time the dirt really builds up in the desk top models.  About once a year I blow ours out with my shop vac.  You want to do this outside because it makes a real dust storm.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2017)

I open my desktop twice a year, and give it a good cleanup with a small brush, canned air, and a small vacuum....paying close attention to any buildup on the fan blades, and airflow ports.  I also blow the keyboard out with some canned air.  A few minutes, twice a year, is the best insurance that this unit will run properly, and last a long time.  Dust and dirt causes excess heat buildup, and heat is a computers worst enemy....that, and voltage spikes that can occur as a storm passes through the area...a person should Always have the computer powered through a good surge protector.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2017)

I have an  "All-in-one"  Dell   desk top;  No tower  and nothing in back to clean, brush or vacuum.

It's running fine so far.     Any ideas?   All it is  is the monitor, keyboard and mouse.   That's it.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I have an  "All-in-one"  Dell   desk top;  No tower  and nothing in back to clean, brush or vacuum.It's running fine so far.     Any ideas?   All it is  is the monitor, keyboard and mouse.   That's it.



The "All in one" PC's and Laptops share a basic problem....lack of proper cooling and airflow.  There is simply no place is such systems to install an adequate fan.  Therefore, it is very important to use them in a clean environment, and with moderate surrounding temperatures.  They Do get dirty, but unless you have good eyes, steady hands, and high quality phillips or torx screwdrivers, opening one up and cleaning it out can be a hassle.  Cooling pads are available for laptops, but no such accessory exists for All-in-ones.  I would recommend that those who use these PC's install a temperature/voltage monitoring software program....such as Speedfan.  There are several such programs for free on sites like CNET.  Then, monitor your system a couple times a week, and if you see the temperatures starting to rise, take it to a computer shop for a good cleanup.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2017)

My daughter is coming this weekend. She is going to take the back off my computer and we will drag it out in the garage and blow the heck out of it with my Son's air compressor. The computer is over ten years old and its never been done. Very anxious to see what comes out of it.


----------



## Wandrin (Aug 31, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> No cleaning here;   just wipe the screen when needed.



Ah, but you need to vacuum the vent at the top rear, that goes all the way across, to get good airflow from the quiet cooling fans.


----------

